# Fussy eater



## Guest (Jun 22, 2016)

This is the first time Ive ever written on a forum. But having read through some of your posts I now know I'm not alone. My gorgeous Alfie is 2 1/2 and since the day we had him he's been a fussy eater. The only food he will eat is Royal Canin junior dried food (which is for up to age 1) mixed with a table spoon of mince/white rice that I make. This was recommended by our vet when he was quite young and had an upset tummy. I have spent a fortune on dog food and stuck to the gradual move over procedure. Some days he doesn't eat at all but the vet said that as long as he has lots of energy he's fine. He's not interested in treats although likes the rewards soft chew which he gets if he's eaten his food (can't believe I bribe a dog!) it worries me that he is on a food for puppies plus have I got to cook mince and rice for the next 10+ years? Which of course I would for him


----------

